

Nanofluids increase the efficiency of Nuclear Reactors by up to 20% - karamazov
http://web.mit.edu/mitei/research/spotlights/nano-nuclear.html

======
cincinnatus
Pure water is used to prevent radioactive isotope contamination. It seems
unlikely this will not be a problem here.

